# How should a jacket/long sleeve jersey fit?



## jtuds (Jun 14, 2016)

I've been looking for something warm to wear for spring riding and I want a tighter fit than my lululemon spring jacket so I've tried on a couple cycling specific items. Unfortunately selection around here is not very good so I have only ben able to try on a Castelli criterium FZ and a Mavic Aksium Thermo LS.

I have found that both are short in the front compared to my warm weather cycling jerseys and the Castelli was short all around. The Castelli in particular was so short in the front that if it rode up at all my skin/base layer would be exposed.

Is this typical of top layers/cooler weather gear? 

Can anyone recommend a good item for the 3 to 15 degree range (~35F to 55F)??

Thanks!


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

It seems that more of the thermal cycling jackets tend to be short in the torso than not, but not all of them. Of my two favorites, the Bontrager RXL Softshell runs short but the Sugoi Firewall 220 jacket has a good length to it. Unfortunately, both of these are a few years old, so I do not know if they are either still in production or fit the same if they are. I wish I could be of more help.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have 3 brands for long sleeve jerseys and jackets and none are short - Assos, Pearl Izumi, and Gore - they are about the same length as their short sleeve jerseys and cover fine standing up straight off the bike and that's even with Assos bibs which are cut lower than most in the front. Both of my Castelli rain jackets are fine also


----------



## jtuds (Jun 14, 2016)

Thank man!

Yeah I love the Assos stuff. This jacket will go with my new Assos bibtights which I did notice are cut a tad low. I'd love to add an assos jacket but can't find one in stock in a LBS so I'd have to order online and it'll be too warm by the time it gets here.

There's a LBS in town that carries Gore and they're putting in their fall order already so I may request a specific item. Gore also makes some awesome looking stuff. I already have their arm and leg warmers.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

If you like assos the Habu jacket is the best bet for the temp range you suggest. You'll need a quite heavy base layer (like Assos Skinfoil Winter) for the lowest temperature and a very light one (like the new long sleeve Assos Skinfoil Summer) for the highest. 

Normally in 15C my knee warmers are about to go and I ride in summer shorts and base layer, short sleeve jersey and a vest.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Gore Xenon 2.0 Windstopper jackets will cover that temperature range too with layering on the low side of the temperature range you quoted.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Re: Long sleeved jerseys. I never wear them, in fact, I don't even own one. If I need to keep warm I just wear a short sleeved jersey & use arm warmers. The arm warmers are warmer than the jersey sleeves, & if it gets too warm they're easy to remove, roll up, & stick them in a rear pocket.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

jtuds said:


> I've been looking for something warm to wear for spring riding and I want a tighter fit than my lululemon spring jacket so I've tried on a couple cycling specific items. Unfortunately selection around here is not very good so I have only ben able to try on a Castelli criterium FZ and a Mavic Aksium Thermo LS.
> 
> I have found that both are short in the front compared to my warm weather cycling jerseys and the Castelli was short all around. The Castelli in particular was so short in the front that if it rode up at all my skin/base layer would be exposed.
> 
> Is this typical of top layers/cooler weather gear?


The racier the fit of the jacket, the shorter it's going to be cut in the front. In general, European brands go racier/shorter in their cut than American/Canadian/Asian brands. 



> Can anyone recommend a good item for the 3 to 15 degree range (~35F to 55F)??
> 
> Thanks!


IMO, thick softshells will likely be too warm for this temperature range. I'd look for a thinner non-race fit jacket. I have a different color of this jacket:
Louis Garneau Boreal Pro Jacket - Performance Exclusive

It's perfect for 35-45. Above 45, I wear a long sleeve jersey + vest or a short sleeve jersey + arm warmers.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Properly  .


Seriously; I'm a rather large American Clydesdale so almost every article of cycling clothing/kit I have is XXXL as per Euro sizes. 

"Rather large" is defined as: from my diaphragm to the top of my shoulders I need/have size (U.S.)50 blazers/jackets or U.S. XXL. In addition; I have a 19.5" neck thus the need for larger clothing to fit that as well :blush2: ! 

Yet I only have 35" sleeves and a 34" waist. Men with 34" waist don't normally have 26" quads, most of my slacks/pants require double/triple pleats.


Bottom line: To find anything in XXL/XXXL is a blessing for me.


----------

